# gut loading crickets and mealworms



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

maybe a stupid question but what do people gutload with i have been using grated carrott,apple and potato also when u gutload with potato and veg does the veg need to be cooked or raw or does it not matter it is for a leopard gecko.any advice please


----------



## Kirstx (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, carry on as you are, i also use mixed lettuces or cabbage (not iceberg lettuce though as mainly made up of water so no nutrional value). Just keep it varied and no need to cook it.

Hope this helps. : victory:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i use grated carrott and basically whatever veg is left over from dinner (uncooked) lol... i've also got the cricket feed and cricket water which works just as well


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

champion thanks for the help


----------

